# Block ppstream using router



## fattchoi (Jul 28, 2010)

I am using Linksys wrt54g wireless router, does any one here know how to block ppstream using Qos?

Or block the internet service such like DNS, ping, HTTP, FTP, POP3, IMAP, SMTP, NMTP, Telnet, SNTP, TNTP, IKE? cause i can block the internet service as well.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please do not duplicate your Posts/Threads, you will be assisted here.

Closed!


----------

